# hagen glo t5ho 24w twin v's arcadia 24w twin contollers



## bazz (7 Apr 2009)

why can i buy the hagen glo t5ho 24w twin conroller for Â£27.50, and yet the cheapest i can find the equivalent arcadia is Â£57.00, what am i missing?
incidently, yesterday i purchased a arcadia 11w lamp to try in my dennerle nanocube as i was a bit fed up with the clinical look of the bright dennele amazon daylight lamp, and was hoping to maybe bring out a little more colour. however, i changed it back after half an hour as after being used to the aforementioned tube, i could barely see into my tank!
cheers and thanx,
bazz!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

bazz said:
			
		

> why can i buy the hagen glo t5ho 24w twin conroller for Â£27.50, and yet the cheapest i can find the equivalent arcadia is Â£57.00, what am i missing?


Nothing, one says hagen the other arcadia, the extra letters it takes to print the name is the difference in cost  (built quality might have something to do with it also).


----------



## wordy (7 Apr 2009)

I was looking at getting a Hagen T5 Glo Light Luminaire the one I'd found was a 2x24w one, for about Â£55, but a 4x24w Arcadia one is getting on for Â£300  

Surely it'd be better just getting two Hagen ones for about a third of the price, or are the Arcadia ones _that_ much better?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

You should try and get one of these:  viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5546

If money is not object then go for the Arcadia, but I have one of these cheap ones and they go a great job!


----------



## Ross (11 Apr 2009)

I have a twin 39w Hagen unit and I have had no problems.


----------



## nickmcmechan (11 Apr 2009)

i think (but might be wrong) that with the arcadia you can independantly switch each bulbs. i have the hagen and you can't


----------



## davidcmadrid (3 Jul 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> bazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the build quality to your knowledge poor  with it not withstanding a mild knock or is there a noticeable and practical difference to the build quality. The Arcadia sounds nice and might have a more refined look , a bit like the Lily pipes effect but im keen to keep the cost down whilst not buying something flimsy and not up to the task. Im exploring lighting a little deeper now and trying to discern the marketing diatribe that is associated with the expensive kit that is available ( which the purchasers of same seem to propogate ) from what does the job safely and well. My understanding is that the Hagen Glo is very effective with good sealing to the electrics , sturdy and has great reflectors.


----------

